# What country are you from?



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 12, 2017)

Since I'm a sperg about foreign places ( I'm poor though, farthest from home i got was to Paraguay to buy tax free shit).

I'd like to know how daily life and interesting things that happen in your country.

Obviously if you have anything to ask about my country( southern Brazil) I will try to answer.

Also if you can share pics that would be great.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jul 12, 2017)

What.


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Jul 12, 2017)

North Korea.


----------



## millais (Jul 12, 2017)

TEXAS, USA. It is a good part of the country for economic conditions (right to work policy, no state tax, only have to pay sales, property, and federal taxes). The climate is very easy to endure, consisting mainly of dry heat (though very humid and hot near the Gulf of Mexico), only has a few weeks each year of snow/ice temperature, though very dangerous when it does snow/ice because retards don't have any experience driving on icy road conditions and crash often. Public transport in metropolitan urban areas is very poor and it barely exists in suburban areas, so vehicle ownership is almost mandatory.

Don't move to the urbanized areas here right now; although economy is very good, property value is going crazy high and rent too, because of many corporate relocations to this area and subsequent demand for housing vastly exceeding existing market. Wait for next big crash to come here permanently.

The barbecue here is very superior to the other American states' barbecues, due to excellent style of Texas barbecue sauce and species of firewood. No excessive vinegar, like in the Carolinas type barbecue sauce, just rich sweet flavor that enhance the meat, and the Texan mesquite tree firewood smoke also adds a very distinctive, kind of spice-like smell and taste to the meat.

Good state for road tripping, there are a number of very interesting historical and natural sites, but they are spread out all over the place and the distances are very far, so you really need a partner to share the driving time if you want to get around quickly and with minimal fatigue.

In demographics, the native redneck Anglo population is actually not so large, and the famously distinctive Texan accent is only found among the much older generations of locals, with all youths speaking with the general Midwestern type American accent that predominates in the rest of the USA. Many of the Anglos here are actually northern Yankee carpetbaggers. There is a lot of Latinos, most of them recent immigrant from Mexico, but actually very sizeable minority (especially the higher socioeconomic class Latinos) descended from the old Tejano stock that was settling in this area when Spain still ruled Mexico. In urban areas, very fast growing populations of East Asians and South Asians due to big high tech, medical, and defense contractor industries and corporate headquarter relocations. Black population largely concentrated in inner cities, in contrast to Latinos, who are equally well represented outside the barrio slums as within.

No joke, if you want to know what it is like here without visiting, just watch King of the Hill. Some areas are more rural/redneck, and others are more urban/developed, but the show very accurately captured an averaged representation of the state, from the typical kinds of small businesses to the look of the residential subdivisions.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 12, 2017)

KUWAIT
Only the best Arab country of course!


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 12, 2017)

Midwestern United States. Nothing happens over here.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Jul 12, 2017)

My neck of the woods owes its prosperity to the Serbs removing Kebab despite being a half of a world away.

And they say genocide is a bad thing.


----------



## WeaponsGradeAutism (Jul 12, 2017)

My neck of the world is an autonomous region in two countries that hates the fact we're in those countries. Currently in other parts or the world, though.


----------



## A-tistic (Jul 12, 2017)

Real Sweden as opposed to Swedistan (thank god I make enough money).






 


 

A sign of life quality is to live in a place you can use as a wallpaper (pics related).


----------



## Zeorus (Jul 12, 2017)

Grew up in upstate New York, now completing my masters in Tennessee. Planning to move to Canada for my PhD.


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 12, 2017)

Antarctica


----------



## Potatomongrel (Jul 12, 2017)

Dude, WTF. You erased Africa.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jul 12, 2017)

Potatomongrel said:


> Dude, WTF. You erased Africa.


You're an African?


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 12, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> Obviously if you have anything to ask about my country( southern Brazil) I will try to answer.



Why do they tolerate you?


----------



## millais (Jul 12, 2017)

Only African here is @Fallensaint and I think he died of AIDS.


----------



## Potatomongrel (Jul 12, 2017)

Ntwadumela said:


> You're an African?


I'm from South Africa.


millais said:


> Only African here is @Fallensaint and I think he died of AIDS.


lel


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 12, 2017)

Potatomongrel said:


> Dude, WTF. You erased Africa.


Sorry fixed it



Dynastia said:


> Why do they tolerate you?


They don't 



Potatomongrel said:


> I'm from South Africa.
> 
> lel



Why you exterminating the whites and then complaining that your industries and farms are failing due to brain drain


----------



## Potatomongrel (Jul 12, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> Why you exterminating the whites and then complaining that your industries and farms are failing due to brain drain


----------



## Bandit Keith (Jul 12, 2017)

American Southwest.

The awful things here:
Cactus
Snakes
Scorpions
UV radiation
Me


----------



## Lesbians on a plane (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 12, 2017)

I'm American and currently live somewhere on the East Coast.


----------



## Fag Albert (Jul 12, 2017)

I used to be from Egypt,  then a job  ended up making me a  filthy murrican.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 13, 2017)

Northeastern U.S., soon to be a Floridian.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm from an alternate timeline where Gary Coleman was prez from 1988-92. He fixed everything.


----------



## EH 110 (Jul 13, 2017)

Southeastern US.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jul 13, 2017)

Somewhere on the west coast of the U.S.


----------



## FemalePresident (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm from Kiwi Lands


----------



## Fallensaint (Jul 15, 2017)

millais said:


> Only African here is @Fallensaint and I think he died of AIDS.



Fuck that guy tbh


----------



## Crisseh (Jul 15, 2017)

Djibouti, the worlds best country fam.

Come see my beautiful streets!


----------



## Audit (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm from the US. Specifically, I'm from the part where people truly believe that Obama is a socialist, kebab, Kenyan; that net neutrality is just like Obamacare; and that it isn't incest if you have different fathers.
Send help, I'm surrounded by morons.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 15, 2017)

Missouri, USA, home of more BBQ places than you can count.


----------



## Zarkov (Jul 15, 2017)

Cuckland, greatest nation the world, and we welcome more and more immigrants every day !


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 17, 2017)

As promised, some pictures of my state's capital, Florianópolis:




The former governor's office




For some reason it was closed on the weekend, now it's a museum of some sort.




This street is usually filled with thousands of people, and old ladies screaming about buying gold and some shady guys handing you whorehouse leaflets.
The litter is due to a trash man's strike.




Our IRS's state headquarters, the art deco and black marble building is very pretty 





The "Berlin Wall" church as i named it, it appears it's under renovation and to avoid theft and looting they put tons of barbed wire on the walls.






And the one of the big landmarks of the capital:




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our...herine_of_Alexandria_Cathedral,_Florianópolis

Sadly I couldn't take anymore pictures due to limited time and the city isn't exactly safe now days.

This is the most famous landmark there




It's a bridge built in the 1920s and which is still under reconstruction since the 80s due to massive corrosion of the steel structure.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## ES 148 (Jul 17, 2017)

I come from England, but since we own America I'm basically an American.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 17, 2017)

WhatNemesisMeans said:


> Cuckland, greatest nation the world, and we welcome more and more immigrants every day !


Interesting, I am also from Cuckland!


----------



## Overcast (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Somar (Jul 17, 2017)

Georgia USA


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 17, 2017)

Rokko said:


> Interesting, I am also from Cuckland!


How's the cold and how is the migrant situation now days?


----------



## ES 148 (Jul 17, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> How's the cold and how is the migrant situation now days?


I literally notice none of these things because I live in a tourist destination. Sudden swarms of foreigners are a natural occurrence here, and so is the heat.
Except in the winter, but that's cheating.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm a filthy European.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 17, 2017)

DailyToastBoat said:


> I'm a filthy European.


Spain?


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Jul 17, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> Spain?



Nice guess but nope.


----------



## Rokko (Jul 17, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> How's the cold and how is the migrant situation now days?


Well its not really cold here since its summer (95 Fahrenheit or 35° C  today and tomorrow, though its not so often so hot).
The migrant situation is ok where I live but there are again reports of people from a refugee-camp groping females at an event. Basically every month.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 18, 2017)

I was born in Oklahoma, but lived most of my childhood in western South Dakota. Then my family moved to southern Arizona where I've been ever since. I live in a cartoon desert.



Spoiler: Seriously































I've lived here long enough to become sensitive to minor changes in humidity, it's that fucking dry outside of the monsoon season. But I'll take it over the extreme winters of South Dakota.


----------



## Calamity Jane (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm from New Zealand, myself. Truth be told I only found the forum because I was looking for an actual farm that breeds kiwi birds. 
One of this country's bigger exports is tourism, gotta be. The country is beautiful.

New Zealand is usually used in movies for it's lush hills and ancient forests, full of life (much like your shoes are after a tramp through said forests ) and those are beautiful, but really New Zealand is a country full of diversity, both in it's landscapes and in the culture of the people who live here.

Sperging over, picture time! I got you some pictures of a couple less-than-grassy landscapes, for a bit of variety.



Spoiler: Desert shit! (More interesting if you read the caption, to be honest.)



This is the Rangipo desert, that mountain overlooking it is Mt. Ruapehu, it's one of the more active volcanoes in the Taupo volcanic zone in New Zealand, it's been erupting regularly since 1969, with the latest events in 1995 and 1996.








(Not a stock photo, that's the photographer's logo.)





Spoiler: Snowy shit!



Whakapapa village:




...And the Whakapapa slopes!





Treble Cone:





Couldn't find you a photo location for this one, was from pinterest, but I'm trusting the pinner who tagged it as New Zealand. Can't identify it for you, sorry, but hey! Look at that ice pool that's formed in what looks like a crater in (hopefully)  an inactive volcano.
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/e7/93/69/e79369bf3a836751b0fb154574ddbd91.jpg


----------



## Jan_Hus (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm from the actual holy land.., i.e. The American South.

Obligatory THE SOUTH WILL RISE AGAIN!!


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jul 21, 2017)

Ireland, or more specifically the North (aka: The knee capping capital of the world).
Come see our fabulous sights like the most bombed hotel in the world, and our various beautiful Murals.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 21, 2017)

ulsterscotsman said:


> Ireland, or more specifically the North (aka: The knee capping capital of the world).
> Come see our fabulous sights like the most bombed hotel in the world, and our various beautiful Murals.
> View attachment 251104


Is that a cs go e-sports team gym?


----------



## Bogs (Jul 21, 2017)

I come from Ireland, more specifically the south (aka: the tourist capital of the world).
Come see our fabulous rain and feel free to declare your ancestors at least part Irish


----------



## Manah (Jul 22, 2017)

Seth Efrika, but I moved to Canada when I was pretty young. Not young enough to avoid a dumb Seth Efriken accent, sadly.

Growing up nobody seemed to know what an Afrikaaner was so eventually I just gave up and stopped correcting people when they asked if I was from New Zealand/Australia.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Jul 22, 2017)

Born and raised in Canada. Still live in Canada.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 22, 2017)

New York, specifically Long Island, a section of the state that answers the question "What if I could live in New Jersey, AND get rammed up the ass with taxes at the same time?" I'm just so glad I'm getting my degree far away from LI.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 22, 2017)

MysticMisty said:


> I was born in Oklahoma, but lived most of my childhood in western South Dakota. Then my family moved to southern Arizona where I've been ever since. I live in a cartoon desert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The next best thing about Arizona is not having to put up with Daylight Saving (except the cucks up in Navajo Nation). Lol suckers.


----------



## El Garbage (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm from the 5th most happiest country in the world!





It is very beautiful





These people are not queueing for free food from the Salvation Army! We have a welfare state!





The students show their fondness of getting money from the state. Taxpayer-funded education is not enough! Do not cut the student grants!





Refugees are always welcome...





...except when they are not.





Semper Fidelis to all you're armed forces!


----------



## Bob Page (Jul 22, 2017)

United States.

Born on a military base in Alaska, Raised in the desert part of California that is 50 minutes from Fort Irwin where my dad was stationed at the time. We moved to Dearborn(istan), Michigan because the gangs in SoCal were starting to get bad and most of my extended family was in Michigan.


----------



## QE 757 (Jul 22, 2017)

Crisseh said:


> Come see my beautiful streets!


Looks like my neighborhood.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 22, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> As promised, some pictures of my state's capital, Florianópolis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plaza 5 and Florianopolis are beautiful, too bad I got robbed in Armaçao las time I went there.


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Jul 22, 2017)

Pepito said:


> Plaza 5 and Florianopolis are beautiful, too bad I got robbed in Armaçao las time I went there.


Theres currently a crime spree there, I hope the next administration has the balls to fix it.


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jul 22, 2017)

AN/ALR56 said:


> Theres currently a crime spree there, I hope the next administration has the balls to fix it.


No wonder given the state of the economy there. In any case, my incident happened 4 years ago and I have to admit, it was my fault. Got careless and some monkey got into my room.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm from Scotland, UK.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 23, 2017)

I simply live in the USA, (United States of America). The rest of the world is either too poor or too dangerous so I'm glad I live here.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 23, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> The next best thing about Arizona is not having to put up with Daylight Saving (except the cucks up in Navajo Nation). Lol suckers.


I love not having to adjust my sleep schedule twice a year. Not having to fiddle with clocks is a nice bonus, too.


----------

